# Pruning Videos



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2008)

I figured I would post some links to some very goodslide show prsentationson pruning grape vines. They were produced by Fritz Westover from Virginia Tech and Virginia Cooperative Extension. They are very good videos and have been around for a while, but as you guys start pruning and have a million questions, Fritz answers some here with good slides. You may may seen them already, but watch again since there is a lot of good info there.


http://connect.ag.vt.edu/westover1/
http://connect.ag.vt.edu/westover2/
http://connect.ag.vt.edu/westover3/


Be sure to wait until the vines have thawed to prune. If you try to do it while frozen and need to move a cane to train it, they will break. Patience as with everything else.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Appleman....I need to do a lot of pruning this spring...If spring ever arrives up here. Snow today....but snow is good!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2008)

appleman said:


> http://connect.ag.vt.edu/westover1/
> http://connect.ag.vt.edu/westover2/
> http://connect.ag.vt.edu/westover3/
> 
> ...




Well Appleman...I sat through my classes and hope that I learned a few things.


Seems my most noted part of the lessons was the Strategies for Renewal of Winter Injured Vines....That is my biggest problem.


Guess ll I have to do now is...wait for spring.


Thanks again.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Guess ll I have to do now is...wait for spring.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.




That should be coming soon, like in a couple more months!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2008)

Another cold spell coming this weekend...But now they only last a couple nights. 


Went to big home improvement store today and wandered around looking for Spring....There wasn't much indication of it there. Nothing alive....Nothing dormant...Nothing barerrot....picked up a few packages of seed.....sat in some lawn furniture....looked at the yard ornaments....smelled the smells of the new garden hoses...wanderd around and looked out into the greenhouse, nothing there...looked out into the outdoor greenhouse/plant area and saw snow banks.....and left a tad depressed.....Back to the fish house for a couple weeks...



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 6, 2008)

NW I would think you would do best to do some time of low head pruning with canes. That way you can continually keep selecting renewal canes each year. I definitely wouldn't prune cordons there-too easy to lose them and need a couple years to re-establish them. Does it give you a better idea why some of the vines start to be unproductive after a few years as the vine gets too thick. The sunlight just doesn't get in the middle to produce grape bearing buds.


Winter isn't over here yet either, but at least we have been having pretty mild weather. Most days it makes it to the low 30's for a high. Today is another snowy day- but just a few inches. Another week or twoand I can go down to the greenhouses to see a bit of green life.


----------



## rodman (Feb 6, 2008)

Appleman, Thanks I planted 50 vines last spring and don't have any idea what I'm doing when it comes to pruning. I'm sure I will have to go watch it several times.


----------



## swillologist (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks appleman. I'm starting to understand a little about pruning now.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 6, 2008)

I sooo need to watch these! Thanks for posting them, Appleman!


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 7, 2008)

A great resource -- especially good for us'ns who are pretty new to this!


----------



## BonnieJoy (Feb 7, 2008)

These were great presentations. Fritz made it simple enough fora newbie to understand. Thanks for for the post, Appleman.


----------



## BonnieJoy (Feb 10, 2008)

Appleman, do you know if there are more"how too" videos? Fritz mentioned something in his commentary about # 4 &amp; 5?
Thanks, BJ


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2008)

I haven't come across them yet Bonnie. It would be nice if he covered cane pruning in more depth. I may come across them at some point. If I do I will post them.


----------

